# My Angel Gowns from a donated wedding gown



## mollyb44 (Nov 11, 2013)

I showed you the Angel Gowns that I crocheted, these are the ones I have sewn. I made them from a donated wedding gown. It should produce about 12 Angel Gowns. I need more donated wedding gowns, prom dresses, fancy dresses, ect. If you k owof anyone who would like to donate a gown or dress PMME and I will give you my address. I am the only ly person in Palm Beach, FL that is doing this. The closest to me is 2 hours away.


----------



## Candycounter1 (Mar 28, 2017)

Beautiful work????❗


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

They are beautiful and will be so appreciated. What a wonderful creative gift you have, and you are sharing that gift with others. God bless you for the great work you do


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

They are so beautiful. So sad that these garments are needed. Bless you for thinking of those who are grief stricken.


----------



## Tante B (Feb 21, 2017)

Beautiful work. God bless you.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Thank you for what you do.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

They are so lovely. Bless you for doing this. Sorry, I don't have any dresses to donate.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Those are beautiful!


----------



## LlM2845 (Sep 13, 2016)

Simply beautiful!!


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Those are beautiful and what a lovely way to remember a lost baby.


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

those are gorgeous. Do you only do white? or are other colors ok?


Kay Knits said:


> Those are beautiful and what a lovely way to remember a lost baby.


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

Bless you...


----------



## mollyb44 (Nov 11, 2013)

babsbarb said:


> those are gorgeous. Do you only do white? or are other colors ok?


I have had only one wedding dress donated so far. I have purchased some colored trim and will go to consignment shops to see if they will donate any gowns.


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

These are all wonderful.


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

Beautiful. So nice of you to do this.


----------



## hummingbird (Jun 28, 2011)

I did that for a while. Try looking in the thrift stores. Even though they have prices on them if you show them what you are doing they may be willing to donate them instead. Also, thrift stores told me they have a hard time selling gowns so don't accept them to sell but they may be able to give your name to that person who can contact you and she can donate it to you. Or if you don't want them to give them your name/phone number maybe you can the person with the gown. If they won't donate it maybe they would be willing to sell it to you very inexpensively.


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

The hienz are beautiful ????


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Wonderful and so heartfelt!


----------



## NancyHA (Feb 3, 2015)

mollyb44 said:


> I showed you the Angel Gowns that I crocheted, these are the ones I have sewn. I made them from a donated wedding gown. It should produce about 12 Angel Gowns. I need more donated wedding gowns, prom dresses, fancy dresses, ect. If you k owof anyone who would like to donate a gown or dress PMME and I will give you my address. I am the only ly person in Palm Beach, FL that is doing this. The closest to me is 2 hours away.


thank you for sewing these - beautiful!


----------



## jditlin (Mar 13, 2011)

Those are beautiful.


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Those are beautiful.


----------



## Oma 7 (May 11, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## sutclifd (Feb 26, 2013)

I carted my wedding dress around, move to move, for about 40 years. I finally donated it to one of the local charities on our last move. By then, not only did I figure I'd not ever use it for another wedding, it wouldn't have fit my left arm -- never mind my body! I certainly wish I had kept it for a few more years so that I could send it to you. I'll keep an eye on our local Goodwill. I can't be the only one parting with old wedding gowns!


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

Thank you. I also make thee gowns for the babies. I usually go to thrift store for bridal dresses if I don't have any donations.


----------



## pingwingz (Feb 2, 2017)

They are beautiful!!!! I know that parents who receive this precious gift will be incredibly grateful.

I am currently finishing five knitted burial wraps and hats that I hope to get mailed by the end of the week.


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

Those are lovely, too!


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

Beautiful work, and God bless you for making these dresses.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful and are likely so appreciated.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I've never seen anything nicer....brilliant.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

I understand that wedding gowns usually are pretty fabric and lace, but could you use satin fabric, lace remnants and trims, etc.? Fabric would cost less than a dress.

Do you have a pattern or are you using inspired cutting?


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

Several weeks ago, one of our local tv stations win Washington, D.C., did a story about two ladies who have been making Angel dresses from wedding dresses, too. They asked for donations to be dropped off at the station and received so many dresses that they had to ask volunteers to help sew them. Hope you get the dresses you need to continue with your good work. Your dresses are beautiful!


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

Place an ad on Craig's list or other free advertiser. If you get offers, meet in a public place. 
But again, can you use colored satin and other fine fabrics?


----------



## grammag8 (Apr 29, 2012)

really beautiful work! I bought some very nice linen shirts that made up nicely but I like your patterns better...so simple 
and fresh looking....the material I used was a very lite lemon linen...and they had many wedding dresses....you have inspired 
me to look at those more carefully! thank you for sharing...something that is cherished twice!


----------



## mollyb44 (Nov 11, 2013)

pingwingz said:


> They are beautiful!!!! I know that parents who receive this precious gift will be incredibly grateful.
> 
> I am currently finishing five knitted burial wraps and hats that I hope to get mailed by the end of the week.


I get great satisfaction when I finish each dress. I also knit and crochet the dresses, Now that I have moved to Flroida, the hospitals down here won't have any need for crochet dresses so I'll ship them up to Woman and Infants in Providence, RI. I used to knit and crochet hats and dresses for them. No need to stop because I moved. Keep up the good work, the patents need us.

Molly


----------



## mollyb44 (Nov 11, 2013)

Marge St Pete said:


> Thank you. I also make thee gowns for the babies. I usually go to thrift store for bridal dresses if I don't have any donations.


Thanks, I was thinking of doing that, however I have received 5 wedding gowns from the wonderful and gracious family here on Knitting Paradese.
I am thinking of going to shoe departments and asking for some boot boxes that they may have not thrown out yet. and if they would save them for me.

Molly


----------



## mollyb44 (Nov 11, 2013)

GardenGirl said:


> I understand that wedding gowns usually are pretty fabric and lace, but could you use satin fabric, lace remnants and trims, etc.? Fabric would cost less than a dress.
> 
> Do you have a pattern or are you using inspired cutting?


The site has patterns also google has free patterns. I used satin, taffeta, cotton, lace, appliques from gowns and veils , I also use the vale as on overlay for the gowns. I use buttons and LOT of ribbon. I can only get one to two gowns done a day. It's not easy sewing on such small garments.

Molly


----------



## mollyb44 (Nov 11, 2013)

debbieb said:


> Several weeks ago, one of our local tv stations win Washington, D.C., did a story about two ladies who have been making Angel dresses from wedding dresses, too. They asked for donations to be dropped off at the station and received so many dresses that they had to ask volunteers to help sew them. Hope you get the dresses you need to continue with your good work. Your dresses are beautiful!


Thank you I have received 7 so far. This will keep me very busy for quit some time.


----------



## mollyb44 (Nov 11, 2013)

grammag8 said:


> really beautiful work! I bought some very nice linen shirts that made up nicely but I like your patterns better...so simple
> and fresh looking....the material I used was a very lite lemon linen...and they had many wedding dresses....you have inspired
> me to look at those more carefully! thank you for sharing...something that is cherished twice!


google has some free patterns. just google free Angel Gown patterns and a whole bunch of sights will pop up. Good luck. And thank you for thinking of starting to create Angel Gowns for the babies born sleeping. The parents really appreciate being able to see their little one in something pretty. I have heard that some hospital that don't have anything just put the babies in a undershirt. How Sad. So oil up that sewing machine, hit those thrift shops for donations .... you can do honey.

Molly


----------



## mollyb44 (Nov 11, 2013)

GardenGirl said:


> I understand that wedding gowns usually are pretty fabric and lace, but could you use satin fabric, lace remnants and trims, etc.? Fabric would cost less than a dress.
> 
> Do you have a pattern or are you using inspired cutting?


I use all kinds of fabric. I use trim and lace from the wedding gowns that have been donated. I use satin, taffeta, cotton, ect. I don't hav r much blue for boy outfits. I bought some blue remnants at Joanne for some vests and bow ties.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Molly, there are some great thrift shops just a little north of you in Stuart and Hobe Sound. They sell wedding gowns at very low prices. I haven't seen any at the Lords House or any of the shops in WPB.
The work you are doing is so generous and your sewing is exquisite.


----------



## mollyb44 (Nov 11, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Molly, there are some great thrift shops just a little north of you in Stuart and Hobe Sound. They sell wedding gowns at very low prices. I haven't seen any at the Lords House or any of the shops in WPB.
> The work you are doing is so generous and your sewing is exquisite.


Thank you for your kind words. I will check out thrift shops.
Molly


----------



## mollyb44 (Nov 11, 2013)

babsbarb said:


> those are gorgeous. Do you only do white? or are other colors ok?


I can use gowns of any colors. I make boys rompers too. I combine parts of several gowns.

Molly


----------



## mollyb44 (Nov 11, 2013)

GardenGirl said:


> I understand that wedding gowns usually are pretty fabric and lace, but could you use satin fabric, lace remnants and trims, etc.? Fabric would cost less than a dress.
> 
> Do you have a pattern or are you using inspired cutting?


We cut the gown up and use the fab.


----------



## michaelsmom42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Thank you for your Angel dresses....
sadly needed and beautiful.


----------

